# الاجهاض المتكرر (ملف كامل )



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

أسباب الإجهاض Causes
يحدث الإجهاض نتيجة انفصال الجنين و المشيمة عن جدار الرحم. مازالت الأسباب الحقيقية لحدوث الإجهاض غير واضحة.
لكن الأسباب الأكثر شيوعا تتلخص في الآتي: ​
عيوب خلقية بالجنين: غالبا يكون الإجهاض في الشهور الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل ( الثلث الأول من الحمل ) بسبب أن الجنين غير طبيعي. فقد وجد أن أكثر من نصف حالات الإجهاض تكون بسبب مشاكل جينية في الجنين. و تزداد نسبة العيوب الجينية للجنين كلما زاد عمر الحامل خاصة بعد 35 عاما.
​

مشاكل في الأم: الإجهاض من الشهر الرابع و حتى الشهر السادس للحمل ( الثلث الثاني من الحمل ) تكون عادة نتيجة مشاكل تتعلق بالأم أكثر منها مشاكل في الجنين نفسه. و مثال ذلك: ​
الأمراض المزمنة للأم: تتضمن مرض السكر، الارتفاع الحاد في ضغط الدم، أمراض الكلى، مرض الذئبة lupus، أمراض الغدة الدرقية سواء زيادة أو نقص إفراز الغدة الدرقية. و لذلك تعتبر العناية الطبية للسيدة قبل حدوث الحمل هامة لأنها تكشف تلك الأمراض و يتم معالجتها أو التحكم بها قبل حدوث حمل. ​
الالتهابات الحادة: تتضمن الحصبة الألماني German measles، المايكوبلازما mycoplasma، و إصابات جرثومية أخرى.
​


أمراض و عيوب خلقية في الجهاز التناسلي للأم: و مثال ذلك عيوب خلقية بالرحم، الأورام الليفية، ضعف عضلة عنق الرحم، النمو الغير طبيعي للمشيمة.
​

عوامل أخرى: خاصة بعض الأدوية، الكافيين، الكحوليات، و الكوكايين يكون لها علاقة في بعض الحالات بحدوث الإجهاض ​
:download:​

​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

*أعراض الإجهاض Symptoms
تتمثل أعراض الإجهاض في الآتي: *

*نزيف مهبلي ( من الرحم ): و يتراوح النزيف المهبلي من مجرد تنقيط لبعض قطرات الدم أثناء الحمل أو يمكن أن يكون نزيف شديد. و قد تتواجد بعض أجزاء من دم متجلط أو تتواجد بعض الأنسجة بالنزيف. *
*ألم و تقلصات بالبطن: تحدث في الجزء السفلي من البطن. و يمكن أن تتواجد في جانب واحد فقط من البطن أو في الجانبين، أو في منتصف البطن. و يمكن أن يمدد الألم إلى الجزء السفلي من الظهر، الأرداف، و الأعضاء التناسلية. *
*اختفاء أعراض الحمل: فقد تشعر الحامل أن أعراض الحمل مثل الغثيان و القئ و التغيرات التي تحدث في الثدي ( انتفاخ و بعض الألم بالثدي ) لم تعد موجودة. *
*متى يتم التوجه للطبيب و العناية الطبية When to Seek Medical Care
يجب على الحامل التوجه فورا للطبيب إذا تعرضت للآتي: *

*نزيف مهبلي. *
*ألم و تقلصات بالبطن أو أسفل الظهر. *
*دوخة و ضعف عام. *
*غثيان و قئ شديد و لا تستطيع السيطرة عليه. *
*حرقان أو ألم بالبول أو زيادة عدد مرات التبول بصورة ملحوظة. *
*و يجب عليها التوجه فورا إلى أقرب طوارئ في مستشفى في الحالات الآتية: *

*إذا تعرضت الحامل لنزيف مهبلي شديد جدا ( تقوم بتغيير أكثر من فوطة صحية واحدة كل ساعة ) أو خروج دم متجلط أو أنسجة أخرى. *
*إذا شعرت بخروج شئ من المهبل يشبه الأنسجة ( عليها أن تقوم بوضع هذا النسيج في وعاء أو حاوية و الذهاب به إلى المستشفى ). *
*إذا كانت الحامل قد أصيبت من قبل بحمل خارج الرحم ectopic pregnancy . *
*إذا أصيبت بدوخة شديدة و فقدان للوعي. *
*إذا أصيبت بارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة. *
*إذا أصيبت بقئ شديد جدا (أي شئ تأكله يحدث قئ فوري). *


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض الكامل Complete Abortion





يتم طرد كل مكونات الحمل الموجودة داخل الرحم بما يحتويه من جنين و أنسجة المشيمة. يتوقف بعده عادة النزيف المهبلي الرحمي و الألم و تقلصات البطن. الموجات الصوتية تبين الرحم فارغا و لا يحتوي على أي بقايا للحمل.

العلاج
عادة لا تحتاج المريضة إلي علاج. لكن قد يتم إعطاء أقراص قابضة للرحم و مضادات حيوية لعدة أيام بعد الإجهاض.
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض المنسي Missed Abortion
يموت الجنين داخل الرحم و يتوقف الحمل عن النمو.

الأعراض 

اختفاء أعراض الحمل مثل القيء و التغيرات التي تحدث بالثدي. 
صغر حجم الرحم. 
الموجات الصوتية تبين عدم وجود نبضات لقلب الجنين و عدم وجود كيس السائل الأمنيوسي. 
العلاج
في أغلب الحالات تحتاج المريضة إلى إجراء عملية توسيع لعنق الرحم و كحت لمحتويات الرحم Dilatation & Curettage.​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض - الإجهاض التلقائي
Miscarriage - Spontaneous Abortion





الإجهاض التلقائي هو انتهاء الحمل دون سبب واضح قبل اكتمال نمو الجنين في الفترة بين 20 - 22 أسبوع من الحمل. و يعتبر الإجهاض التلقائي إحدى مضاعفات الحمل المنتشرة بنسبة 20% من حالات الحمل. في حالات كثيرة يحدث نزيف مهبلي في بداية الحمل. حوالي حالة من بين كل 4 حالات تعاني من نزيف مهبلي في الشهور الأولى من الحمل. و تقريبا 50% منهم يتوقف النزيف و يستكملون الحمل طبيعيا. 

أنواع الإجهاض Types of Abortion 
الإجهاض المنذر Threatened Abortion
الإجهاض المحتم Inevitable Abortion
الإجهاض العفن Infected Abortion
الإجهاض الغير كامل Incomplete Abortion
الإجهاض الكامل Complete Abortion
الإجهاض المنسي Missed Abortion
الإجهاض المتكرر - المتعود Repeated Abortion - Habitual
أسباب الإجهاض Causes
أعراض الإجهاض Symptoms
الاختبارات و التحاليل لتشخيص الإجهاض Exams and Tests
علاج الإجهاض و الوقاية من الإجهاض Treatment & ​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض المنذر Threatened Abortion





بعض الحوامل يعانون من نزيف مهبلي أثناء الثلث الأول من الحمل ( الثلاثة شهور الأولى للحمل ). و أحيانا يكون مصاحبا له تقلصات بالبطن. لكن عادة يكون النزيف المهبلي و التقلصات الرحمية معتدلة و ليست شديدة. و هذا ما يعرف بالإجهاض المنذر. و الكثير من تلك الحالات يستكملون الحمل بسلام. و في حالات أخرى يحدث إجهاض تلقائي و ينتهي الحمل. و سبب الإجهاض التلقائي في تلك الحالات هو: 

السبب الأساسي في ذلك هو موت الجنين نتيجة عدة أسباب منها خلل في كروموسومات الجنين. 
عيوب خلقية في الجهاز التناسلي للأم. 
أسباب في جهاز المناعة. 
بعض أنواع العدوى. 
بعض الأمراض للأم مثل مرض السكر. 
و يزداد خطر حدوث الإجهاض المنذر في الحالات الآتية: 

عمر الحامل أكثر من 35 عاما. 
تعرض الحامل من قبل للإجهاض التلقائي 3 مرات أو أكثر. 
إذا كانت الحامل مصابة بإحدى الأمراض مثل مرض السكر، أو خلل بوظائف الغدة الدرقية. 
الأعراض 

تقلصات بالبطن مصاحبة لها في بعض الحالات نزيف مهبلي. 
نزيف مهبلي أثناء ال20 أسبوع الأولى للحمل. 
بالكشف المهبلي بواسطة الطبيب المختص يجد أن عنق الرحم مغلق. و قد يكون هناك ألم في الرحم و قناتي فالوب أثناء الكشف الطبي. 
تقوم الحامل بإجراء الموجات الصوتية للاطمئنان على نبضات قلب الجنين. 
العلاج 

الراحة التامة في السرير. 
الامتناع عن الجماع و الدش المهبلي. 
أحيانا يتم إعطاء هرمون البروجستيرون على هيئة كبسولات أو حقن. 
الوقاية 

المتابعة الطبية قبل الحمل و الولادة. فقد وجدت بعض الدراسات أنها تقلل من خطر حدوث الإجهاض. 
يجب علاج أي مشاكل و أمراض صحية للسيدة قبل الحمل. 
تجنب بعض المخاطر مثل التعرض للأشعة السينية أو الأمراض المعدية. 

​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض المحتم Inevitable Abortion




هو إجهاض تلقائي لا يمكن إيقافه. و ينتهي بخروج الجنين من الرحم و انتهاء الحمل. و عادة لا يجدي أي أدوية للعلاج.

الأعراض 

نزيف مهبلي شديد ( من الرحم ).
ألم و تقلصات شديدة بالبطن.
الفحص الطبي: يكون عنق الرحم مفتوح و قد يكون الجنين أو أجزاء المشيمة خارجا من عنق الرحم.
العلاج 

إجراء عملية تفريغ للرحم في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى للحمل.
إعطاء عقار منشط لانقباضات الرحم ( السنتسينون ) حتى يؤدي إلى طرد الجنين و المشيمة كلية من الرحم.
إعطاء مضادات حيوية.
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض العفن Infected Abortion





الأسباب 

يحدث هذا النوع من الإجهاض نتيجة التهاب بمكونات الحمل ( الجنين، المشيمة، أو بطانة الرحم ). 
قد يحدث أيضا إذا بقيت أجزاء من الجنين أو المشيمة في الرحم بعد حدوث إجهاض غير كامل و لم يتم بعدها التأكد من خلو الرحم من أي من مكونات الحمل. 
في بعض الحالات أيضا يحدث هذا النوع من الإجهاض نتيجة محاولة السيدة الحامل أن تجهض نفسها باستخدام أدوات غير معقمة. 
الأعراض 

ارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة. 
نزيف مهبلي ( من الرحم ). 
تقلصات شديدة بالرحم. 
العلاج 

مضادات حيوية. 
إجراء عملية تفريغ لمحتويات الرحم. لكن لا تجرى عملية كحت للرحم حتى لا تنتشر الالتهابات و العدوى بالرحم. 
إعطاء العقاقير المنشطة لانقباض الرحم. 
متابعة المريضة، و كمية البول، و الاستعداد للتعامل مع أي مضاعفات. 

​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

الإجهاض الغير كامل Incomplete Abortion




يقوم الرحم بطرد جزء من الحمل قبل الأسبوع العشرين للحمل.

الأعراض 

نزيف مهبلي شديد( من الرحم ). 
تقلصات بالبطن. 
بالكشف الطبي يكون عنق الرحم مفتوحا. 
الموجات الصوتية تبين وجود بقايا الحمل بالرحم. 
العلاج
يتم عمل عملية كحت للرحم لاستخراج بقايا الحمل كلها من الرحم. و ذلك لتفادي حدوث نزيف مستمر و التهابات


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

إن الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد يحدث أحياناً بصورة طبيعية فمن المعروف ان حمل التوأم يحدث بنسبة طبيعية 11لكل 1000ولادة ولكن مؤخراً مع استخدام منشطات الإباضة وطفل الأنبوب (زادت نسبة حمل التوأم وحتى نسبة الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد مثل 3أو 4أجنة لذلك سوف نخصص هذه الحلقة للتحدث عن مشاكل الحمل التعددي أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد.
هناك نوعان من هو التوأم فقد يكون توأم بويضة واحدة أو توأم بويضتين ومعنى ذلك أنه قد يكون التوأمان متشابهين وهما توأم البويضة الواحدة أو غير متشابهين وهما توأم البويضتين ويحدثان بصورة طبيعية، ولكن في أغلب حالات حمل التوأم أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد بواسطة استخدام منشطات الإباضة أو طفل الأنبوب فإن التوائم قد يكونون غير متشابهين أي أكثر من بويضة، ومن المهم تشخيص نوع حمل التوأم منذ البداية أي هل هناك كيس حمل واحد أو أكثر داخل الرحم في بداية الحمل لأنه غالباً عندما يكون هناك أكثر من كيس واحد داخل الرحم فإن الحمل يكون قد نتج عن أكثر من بويضة واحدة.​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

تتعرض الحوامل بأكثر من جنين واحد لمشاكل مضاعفة أكثر من حمل الجنين الواحد وقد يكون أحياناً الحمل بدون مشاكل ولكن غالباً ما تعاني هؤلاء الحوامل من الزيادة في أعرا الغثيان والاستفراغ في بداية الحمل وذلك للنسبة العالية من هرمون الحمل الذي يؤدي إلى ذلك. كما ان حمل التوأم يكون عرضة أكثر من غيره للاجهاض ومشاكل الحمل الأخرى مثل النزيف الناتج عن نزول موقع المشيمة، كما ان حمل التوأم يكون عرضة أكثر للولادة المبكرة وهذا يهدد الأجنة عند الولادة المبكرة حيث تكون نسبة الوفاة كبيرة وقد يعانون من مشاكل البقاء داخل العناية المركزة لفترة طويلة أو مشاكل الخدج مثل النزيف داخل الدماغ أو تقرحات الأمعاء داخل العناية المركزة لفترة طويلة أو مشاكل الخدج مثل النزيف داخل الدماغ أو تقرحات الأمعاء والتسمم الدموي أو أحياناً العمل الناتج عن التعرض للاكسجين لفترة طويلة في العناية المركزة ونادراً إلي مشاكل مزمنة في التنفس أو التخلف العقلي كل حسب المضاعفات التي قد تحدث للطفل الخديج في أثناء تواجده في العناية المركزة. لذلك فإنه أحياناً تجري عملية ربط عنق الرحم بعد انتهاء الشهر الثالث من الحمل في حالة التوأم وذلك تفادياً لحدوث توسع مبكر في عنق ال
رحم والولادة المبكرة. كما أنه تعطي هؤلاء الحوامل ابرة الكورتيزون في بداية الشهر السادس للحمل عند توقع حدوث ولادة مبكرة لكي تعطي دفعا أكبر لنمو رئة الجنين وتقلل من المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الخديج بعد الولادة في العناية المركزة. ​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

فقر الدم
كما ان الحامل في أكثر من جنين تكون عرضة أكبر لحدوث فقر الدم لذلك فهي تحتاج إلى جرعة أكبر من الحديد وحمض الفوليك أثناء الحمل بالإضافة إلى الكالسيوم، كما ان هؤلاء الحوامل يكونون عرضة اكبر لارتفاع ضغط الدم أثناء الحمل وسكر الحمل الناتج عن نسبة الهرمونات العالية في جسم الحامل. لذلك يجب المتابعة في أثناء الحمل بصورة أكبر من الحمل العادي والكشف عن وجود سكر الحمل لتفادي مضاعفاته.
هناك بعض المشاكل الخاصة بحمل التوأم أو الحمل بأكثر من جنين واحد مثل الحاجة الماسة لمتابعة نمو الأجنة داخل الرحم عن طريق الأشعة الفوق صوتية والتأكد من ان كل جنين داخل كيس سلوي منفرد حيث ان حالات الحمل بأكثر من جنين داخل كيس واحد تصاحبها الكثير من المشاكل مثل العيوب الخلقية والتصاق التوائم (السيامية) أو الوفاة داخل الرحم الفجائية الناتجة عن التفاف الحبل السري لأحد الأجنة حول الآخر. أما في حالة وجود كل جنين داخل كيس منفرد فهو من الأشياء المطمئنة لحمل التوأم ولكن يجب التأكد من ان كل جنين له مشيمة منفصلة حيث انه في بعض الحالات قد ينتقل الدم من جنين الآخر داخل الرحم مما قد يؤدي إلى نمو جنين على حساب الآخر أي بمعنى آخر يكون أحد الأجنة كبير الحجم ويحتوي كيسه على ركمية أكبر من السائل السلوي بينما يكون الجنين الآخر صغير الحجم ويحتوي كيسه على كمية أقل من السائل السلوي وقد ينتهي الأمر بوفاة أحد أو كلا الجنينين. لذلك فإن المتابعة لنمو هذه الأجنة بالموجات الفوق الصوتية على الأقل شهرياً ضرورية جداً لاكتشاف هذه المضاعفات وفي حالة اكتشاف ان الدم ينتقل من جنين إلى آخر قد يضطر الأطباء إلى توليد الحامل ولادة مبكرة لإنقاذ أحد أو
كلا الجنينين. ​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

وفاة احدهما
في بعض الحالات قد يموت أحد الأجنة داخل الرحم في أي مرحلة من مراحل الحمل ويعيش جنين واحد فقط وفي هذه الحالة سيتم الحمل بصورة طبيعية في أغلب الحالات ولكن يجب متابعة نسبة سيولة الدم في هذه الحالات تفادياً لبعض المضاعفات النادرة خصوصاً عندما يكون الجنين المتوفي في مرحلة متقدمة من الحمل أي أكثر من الشهر الرابع من الحمل.
من المضاعفات الأخرى المصاحبة لحمل التوأم هي وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم حيث انه قد يكون أحد الأجنة معترضاً أو بصورة مقعدية وعند استمرار اختلال وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم خصوصاً في وقت الولادة قد يكون من الأسلم الولادة القيصرية لتعذر الولادة الطبيعية.
ولادة طبيعية
أما بالنسبة للولادة الطبيعية في حمل التوأم فهي ممكنة خصوصاً عندما يستمر الحمل إلى الشهر التاسع ويكون وضع الأجنة داخل الرحم إلى رأس الأجنة متوجهاً إلى الأسفل ولا يوجد نمو لجنين على حساب آخر وبالرغم من ذلك فإن ولادة التوأم الطبيعية تكون أكثر من غيرها عرضة للمشاكل مثل ولادة احد الأجنة ثم نزول الحبل السري أو انفصال المشيمة قبل ولادة التوأم الثاني مما قد يضطر الأطباء إلى إجراء عملية قيصرية لولادة التوأم الثاني. كما ان ولادة التوأم قد يصاحبها نزيف مهبلي أكثر بعد الولادة وذلك لكبر حجم المشيمة وكبر حجم الرحم لذلك يجب الاحتياط في هذه الحالات بإعطاء السيدة بعد الولادة الأدوية القابضة للرحم لتفادي حدوث انخفاض في الضغط والنزيف.
أما في حالة الحمل بأكثر من جنين فإن الولادة القيصرية هي الأفضل مهما كانت الحالة وذلك لأن نسبة حدوث المضاعفات وقت الولادة الطبيعية تزيد بشكل كبير.
تعب
تعاني الحوامل بأكثر من جنين أيضاً من التعب والارهاق بشكل مبكر منذ بداية الحمل وذلك لكبر حجم البطن كما يعانين من انتفاخ الأقدام بشكل مبكر نتيجة الضغط الناتج من الرحم والحمل ويحتجن إلى راحة أكثر من غيرهن خصوصاً بعد الشهر الخامس من الحمل وذلك تفادياً لحدوث الولادة المبكرة ومشاكلها على الأجنة كما ذكرنا في البداية.
ونظراً لنسبة حدوث الولادة المبكرة بصورة كبيرة في حمل التوأم والحمل بأكثر من جنين وتكاليف تواجد الأجنة في العناية المركزة لحديثي الولادة الباهظة بالإضافة إلى المشاكل التي يتعرض لها المواليد الخدج كما ذكرنا فإن معظم برامج المساعدة على الإنجاب وأطفال الأنابيب تحظر زرع أكثر من جنين أو ثلاث أجنة في أغلب الحالات في رحم أي امرأة وهذا أمر متوافق عليه بصورة عالمية في جميع المراكز المتخصصة لأن الرغبة في الإنجاب لا تعني الحمل فقط ولكن الولادة السليمة لطفل سليم وعدم تعرض الحامل أو الجنين للمضاعفات المذكورة.
بعد الولادة
تحتاج المرأة بعد ولادة التوأم إلى الكثير من المساعدة أيضاً في العناية بالتوائم كما أنها تحتاج إلي الحديد والكالسيوم لتعويض ما تم فقدانه من جسمها أثناء الحمل كذلك فإنها تحتاج إلى الرياضة للتخلص من ترهلات البطن حيث تحدث ترهلات وتشققات شديدة في البطن في أثناء حمل التوأم وقد يستغرق استرجاع شكل البطن الطبيعي إلى عدة أشهر بعد الولادة وينصح بالحمل مرة أخرى بعد مرور سنتين على الولادة حتى تستعيد المرأة مخزونها الذي فقدته أثناء الحمل.
من الجدير ذكره، أن هناك بعض الأعراف المتعارف عالمياً ان لديهم نسبة عالية لحدوث حمل التوأم بصورة طبيعية مثل نيجيريا حيث يحدث حمل التوأم بنسبة 40لكل 1000، وقد يكون هذا عائداً إلى نوعية معينة من الغذاء في هذه البلدان وتحدث أقل نسبة من حمل التوأم في اليابان بنسبة 6.7لكل 1000ولادة. ولكن من المتعارف عليه أنه يحدث حمل التوأم الطبيعي بصفة وراثية أي في بعض العائلات أكثر من غيرها كما أنه من المعروف حدوث حمل التوأم بنسبة أكبر عند بعض السيدات عند التقدم في السن ومن المهم معرفة ان السيدات اللاتي يعانين من متلازمة تكيس المبيضين يكونون عرضة أكبر لحمل التوأم إما بصورة طبيعية عند استخدام المنشطات للإباضة. ​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

انفصال المشيمة الحاد الباكر (Abruptio placenta):
وهي حالة طارئة تصيب بعض الحوامل فجأة ودون سابق إنذار، وتشكل خطراً على حياة كل من الأم والجنين إن لم يتم تداركها سريعاً.
وتحدث بسبب انفصال المشيمة عن الرحم لأسباب أكثرها غير معروف. ومن العوامل المؤدية لحدوث الانفصال ما يلي:

§ ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
§ تمزق الأغشية المحيطة بالجنين مبكراً قبل الولادة (premature rupture of the membranes).
§ تعرض الأم لإصابة في البطن.
§ التدخين.
§ تقدم السيدة في العمر مع زيادة عدد مرات الحمل.
§ سوء التغذية.

الأعراض:
تشتكي السيدة الحامل من آلام شديدة في أسفل البطن، يصاحبها نزف مهبلي، (يكون النزف مخفياً في بعض الحالات ويحدث داخل الرحم خلف المشيمة).
تكون الحالة شديدة وخطيرة في بعض الأحيان فيتسارع النبض، ويهبط الضغط وتفقد الحامل وعيها بسبب الصدمة الحاصلة من النزف والألم.
وهنا لابد من التدخل الطبي السريع لإنقاذ الوالدة والجنين من خطر محقق. ويكون العلاج بتوليد الأم بشكل سريع إما بتحفيز الطلق إذا كانت في نهاية الحمل أو بإجراء عملية قيصرية. ومن المهم تعويض الدم المفقود بنقل الدم ذي الفصيلة المناسبة.
منقول


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

*









**‏ المشيمة المتقدمة (أو المنزاحة) Placenta Previa
في هذه الحالة تقع المشيمة في موضع منخفض داخل الرحم بشكل غير طبيعي إما بصفة جزئية وإما بصفة كلية بحيث ‏تغطي عنق الرحم وتسد الطريق أمام الجنين وقت ولادته.

المشيمة المتقدمة الكاملة أو الكلية total placenta previa
المشيمة المتقدمة جزئيا partial placenta previa 


المشيمة التي تسد جزءا فقط من فتحة عنق الرحم قد لا تعوق الولادة عن طريق المهبل، وقد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة وعدم ممارسة الجماع فقط.



هذه الحالة ينفصل جزء من المشيمة من جدار الرحم مسببا ألما ‏مفاجئا في البطن ونزيفا مهبليا في أغلب الأحوال. وعادة ما يحدث أثناء المرحلة الثالثة (الأخيرة) من الحمل.



النساء المعرضات لهذا الخطر هن أولئك اللاتي يعانين ارتفاع ضغط الدم، واللاتي تعرضن لإصابة مباشرة للبطن (مثل حادث سيارة) ومن يتعاطين الكوكايين.
*1. المشيمة المتقدمة الحافيّة marginal placenta previa : تقع المشيمة قرب فتحة عنق الرحم دون أن تسدها. 2. المشيمة المتقدمة جزئيا partial placenta previa : تغطي المشيمة جزءا من فتحة عنق الرحم. 3. المشيمة المتقدمة الكاملة أو الكلية total placenta previa : تسد المشيمة فتحة عنق الرحم بشكل كامل. ‏إذا كانت المشيمة تقع فوق عنق الرحم، فقد يحدث النزيف نتيجة لحدوث تغيرات طفيفة في عنق الرحم عند اتساعه. ‏إذا كان النزيف شديدا ، فقد يتم إدخالك المستشفى أو قد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة في الفراش. وقد يحتاج الأمر إلى إجراء ولادة قيصرية. ‏الانفصال المفاجئ (أو المبكر) للمشيمة Abruptio Placentae ‏لا يكون النزيف ملحوظا في كل الحالات، فقد يتجمع الدم بين جدار الرحم والمشيمة ومع تجمعه يمكن أن يجعل الرحم ينقبض مما يؤدي إلى الولادة قبل الأوان. ‏إذا كان النزيف قليلا وكان الوقت المتوقع للولادة بعد 3 ‏أسابيع على الأقل، فقد ينصحك الطبيب بالراحة في الفراش. إذا استمر النزيف أو إذا كان قد انفصل جزء كبير من المشيمة مما يفرض ‏ضغوطا كبيرة على الجنين، ففي هذه الحالة يجب إجراء الولادة (غالبا ما تكون ‏ولادة قيصرية) على الفور. ‏ تتكون المشيمة داخل الرحم لتوصيل الأكسجين والمواد الغذائية من مجرى دمك إلى الجنين، ولأخذ النفايات من الجنين لتتولى كليتاك التخلص منها، ووجود مشيمة سليمة أمر حيوي لنشوء الجنين وتطوره. ‏هناك ثلاثة أشكال من المشيمة المتقدمة. ‏نظرا لأن المشيمة هي واسطة الحياة بينك وبين جنينك، فإن أي انقطاع لهذه الرابطة أو الواسطة يمكن أن يسبب انخفاضا في الدورة الدموية للجنين بشكل يهدد حياته. ‏يمكن أن تحدث الاضطرابات المشيمية التالية أثناء الحمل: ‏المشيمة المتقدمة (أو المنزاحة) Placenta Previa ‏قد يستخدم طبيبك جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية لتحديد موقع المشيمة. في بعض النساء تغير المشيمة موقعها مع تقدم الحمل، وقد يقترح طبيبك إجراء فحص أخر بالموجات فوق الصوتية لتصوير موقعها . ‏الانفصال المفاجئ (أو المبكر) للمشيمة Abruptio Placentae​


----------



## besm alslib (15 فبراير 2010)

*طبعا لسا ملحقتش اقرا كلو *

*بس حبيت اشكرك على المجهود الكبير والمميز جدا*

*اللي عملتيه بالموضوع *

*وخصوصا لان الموضوع كتير مهم *

*ان شاء الله بعد ما اتممو كلو لي عوده*


*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------

